# Shopping bags



## JustJoshin (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello, all. I'm a new ex-pat from the Chicago area living in Toronto (as soon as my furniture decides to show up). So far, I love it here -- as a hockey fan, I assume I'll have a great time.

Anyway, someone told me before I arrived about the need to get some reusable shopping bags for trips to the grocery store, etc. since the stores generally charge for plastic bags. Here's my question -- I was walking through a store and there were some empty boxes on a cart where someone had just finished stocking some shelves. Is it generally customary to take those boxes and use them for packing groceries as well? There was nobody nearby to ask, and I'd feel a little silly asking that question anyway.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JustJoshin said:


> Hello, all. I'm a new ex-pat from the Chicago area living in Toronto (as soon as my furniture decides to show up). So far, I love it here -- as a hockey fan, I assume I'll have a great time.
> 
> Anyway, someone told me before I arrived about the need to get some reusable shopping bags for trips to the grocery store, etc. since the stores generally charge for plastic bags. Here's my question -- I was walking through a store and there were some empty boxes on a cart where someone had just finished stocking some shelves. Is it generally customary to take those boxes and use them for packing groceries as well? There was nobody nearby to ask, and I'd feel a little silly asking that question anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes you can use the boxes to pack/carry your groceries in. Many people do.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought plastic foldable crates (boxes), because I find this more practical than the reusable bags. 
Like this one: Folding Storage Crates - Collapsible Crates - Improvements Catalog
But if I forget to place them back into my car, I also use the cardboard boxes of the shop!


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

JustJoshin said:


> Hello, all. I'm a new ex-pat from the Chicago area living in Toronto (as soon as my furniture decides to show up). So far, I love it here -- as a hockey fan, I assume I'll have a great time.
> 
> Anyway, someone told me before I arrived about the need to get some reusable shopping bags for trips to the grocery store, etc. since the stores generally charge for plastic bags. Here's my question -- I was walking through a store and there were some empty boxes on a cart where someone had just finished stocking some shelves. Is it generally customary to take those boxes and use them for packing groceries as well? There was nobody nearby to ask, and I'd feel a little silly asking that question anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 :ranger: Every grocery store sells the bags. IMHO the ones from Sobeys (IGA) are the best - they are sturdier than the President's Choice ones and have a handy inner sleeve for bottles as well. Many stores also have a "if you wear it our we'll replace it free" policy as well.

The only place I have seen people take and use empty boxes is at Costco, but I am sure it could easily be done at other stores as well - otherwise they just go in the recycle bin. I just think investing in a few reuseable bags is easier and certainly less cumbersome. Happy shopping


----------



## SamNZ (Jun 8, 2009)

By now, you probably would have used those boxes and thought "What a pain in the arse to carry!"

Reusable bags are the win, especially when you don't have car


----------

